# FreeBSD 9.0 Partitions



## SunFount (Nov 12, 2011)

I am new to FreeBSD and I have a question that I couldn't find an answer to. 

I would like to know what the optimal partition layout should look like for a desktop oriented machine.


----------



## plamaiziere (Nov 12, 2011)

SunFount said:
			
		

> I am new to FreeBSD and I have a question that I couldn't find an answer to.
> 
> I would like to know what the optimal partition layout should look like for a desktop oriented machine.



Well on a desktop I use a root / file system (1 GB) and one (the rest) for /usr. (home, tmp, var are symlinks to /usr). If there is plenty of space for /home I use a gjournal(8) file system for it. On 9.X that should be useless with new journaled softupdate.

On a server /tmp and /var should have their own file system.


----------

